# Chinese New Year



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2023)

Chinese New Year 2023 falls on Sunday, January 22nd, 2023, and celebrations culminate with the Lantern Festival on February 5th, 2023.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2023)

Chinese New Year was always interesting for me, as a teen, visiting my Chinese friends homes on their
New Year. Try as I may, I never was the first visitor to the house .. the one who got the first red envelope
filled with the most money! The food was delicious, of course, and the mood festive. 

Thanks for posting, @RadishRose


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2023)

Pinky said:


> Chinese New Year was always interesting for me, as a teen, visiting my Chinese friends homes on their
> New Year. Try as I may, I never was the first visitor to the house .. the one who got the first red envelope
> filled with the most money! The food was delicious, of course, and the mood festive.
> 
> Thanks for posting, @RadishRose


My pleasure Pinky. Tell us more, if you like.
I'm very interested in these customs!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2023)

It's the year of the Rabbit​
According to Chinese astrology, Rabbits are predicted to be *gentle*, *quiet*, *elegant*, and *alert* as well as* quick*, *skillful*, *kind*, *patient*, and very *responsible*, sometimes reluctant to reveal their minds to others and having a tendency to escape reality, but always faithful to those around them.


----------



## BC Flash (Jan 1, 2023)

Here is your animal:


chinese-new-year-calendar-of-animals.jpg (3155×2358) (wordpress.com)


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)

Sorry, I'm a Dragon lady.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2023)

Dragon, specifically water.


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)

Me too.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 2, 2023)

RadishRose said:


> It's the year of the Rabbit​
> According to Chinese astrology, Rabbits are predicted to be *gentle*, *quiet*, *elegant*, and *alert* as well as* quick*, *skillful*, *kind*, *patient*, and very *responsible*, sometimes reluctant to reveal their minds to others and having a tendency to escape reality, but always faithful to those around them.


I am a rabbit.

*"gentle*, *quiet*, *elegant*, and *alert* as well as* quick*, *skillful*, *kind*, *patient*, and very *responsible*,"

I am not "elegant" or "skillful" (unless you count my cooking) and by the end of the day not "alert"


----------



## hawkdon (Jan 2, 2023)

Guess I;m too damn old to make that calendar list....


----------



## Llynn (Jan 2, 2023)

I'll have combination C please.


----------



## jujube (Jan 2, 2023)

I was in Vancouver, Canada one year during the Chinese New Year and was enjoying the shops in Chinatown.  They were full of cardboard TVs, radios, microwave ovens, Cd players, even refrigerators and stoves that could be bought to burn and send to your deceased relatives.  Also packets of paper money to burn for prosperity.  I did it; it didn't work.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sunday at 8:17 AM)

I used to celebrate Chinese New Year with my class every year. We read about it, I gave out the red envelopes and fake money, and I taught them  how to use chopsticks. And I made a big batch of fried rice at home the night before and we had that. They loved it!


----------



## debodun (Monday at 10:58 AM)




----------

